# Cheap grinder for work??



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi,

Apologies for another 'what grinder' thread, but I'm hoping you can help me.

I need a cheap but decent enough grinder for work. It needs to be cheap because someone will probably nick it!!

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cheap but decent grinder? Stupid question I know as there probably is no such thing, but I can't afford to keep replacing it if it does get stolen/borrowed on a long term basis.

I am saving for a decent one for home but need a cheaper one for work. Second hand is an option but but don't really want to spend more than £50. I've looked in shops but they all look rubbish.

tough one, but any ideas appreciated.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Are you after an electric or a hand grinder?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Electric. Using a hand one at the moment and it's taking too long. Don't have long to make it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Realistically I don't think you'll find anything worth having that's cheaper than a used MC2 (about £80 usually). This is assuming you mean for espresso. Probably no one will nick an MC2 either. Probably better to spend the extra on one of those than buy something that costs £50 new from a shop. It won't be any good fir espresso. On the other hand if you're talking about brewed then please ignore this as I am not too knowledgeable about that.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Realistically I don't think you'll find anything worth having that's cheaper than a used MC2 (about £80 usually). This is assuming you mean for espresso. Probably no one will nick an MC2 either. Probably better to spend the extra on one of those than buy something that costs £50 new from a shop. It won't be any good fir espresso. On the other hand if you're talking about brewed then please ignore this as I am not too knowledgeable about that.


Thanks. I'll have a look. Yes, this ones for espresso. Cheers.


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Maybe a used rocky if you feel like changing to drip from time to time.

Just realised, your budget is £50. Don't think this is possible unless you stretch it to £100, for espresso non the less.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you looking for a good electric grinder for brewed at work?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Espresso at work, and need something cheap as it'll probably go missing. Electric also.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I use a Baratza Maestro plus at work which is fantastic for brewed and can just about do espresso at a push.

However if you're just using it for espresso I think an MC2 will give you better grind consistency.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not often you hear that on here urbs! But yes I think MC2 is probably the lower limit for spro.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers guys. Appreciate your help. MC2 looks ideal. Thanks again. I'll let you know how I get on.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Happy to raise the budget, otherwise I'll end up with a piece of rubbish. I'll fit a tracker to it at work!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Spray it with fluorescent paint in several colours (think early 90s mountain bike). No one with a woman in their life will nick a fluoro MC2.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Spray it with fluorescent paint in several colours (think early 90s mountain bike). No one with a woman in their life will nick a fluoro MC2.


ha ha. May just do that.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I've learned a valuable lesson today, about 30 minutes ago.

A chap at work brought in his Krups electrical grinder to safe time over my hand grinder. And it was absolute rubbish. (I want to use a swear word to emphasise my point but will keep it clean). It was beyond useless and the result was poor coffee, worse than my manual grinder which gave quite a nice find grind. I'm still new to all this but I've seen the light when it comes to grinders.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

See. I just saved you fifty quid by suggesting you spend thirty more! Hand grinder is better than a Kraps GVX5000000.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Jedi oh said:


> I've learned a valuable lesson today, about 30 minutes ago.
> 
> A chap at work brought in his Krups electrical grinder to safe time over my hand grinder. And it was absolute rubbish. (I want to use a swear word to emphasise my point but will keep it clean). It was beyond useless and the result was poor coffee, worse than my manual grinder which gave quite a nice find grind. I'm still new to all this but I've seen the light when it comes to grinders.


I've got one of those Krupps grinders in a drawer that I used to use for Moka pots a few years ago. I might have to ebay it or car boot it or just boot it


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> See. I just saved you fifty quid by suggesting you spend thirty more! Hand grinder is better than a Kraps GVX5000000.


You were right. I can't thank you enough!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

So in conclusion you need a rough looking grinder in good working order. Something that grinds well (enough) but is not attractive enough to attract light fingers ??

The secondhand ebay market is full of 'em but the price can be shall we say variable.

I'll list some current ones that might suit you but bear in mind you have not listed where you are in the country

141650603637

251937743172

221757853961

261874897289


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> So in conclusion you need a rough looking grinder in good working order. Something that grinds well (enough) but is not attractive enough to attract light fingers ??
> 
> The secondhand ebay market is full of 'em but the price can be shall we say variable.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much it, yes

Thanks for taking the time to look at these. I had seen a couple but there are others worth looking at. Cheers. Watching a few of ebay and finding my budget increasing all the time.

Thanks again.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

There are a couple of Demoka Grinders listed on the German Ebay site ( Ebay.de ) at the moment . They might go for £50 but you would need to get the shipping costs to the Uk . Most listings say the "seller might not ship to the uk " but they normally wili for around £12.

The German ebay site seems to have a large number of " Quality ?" grinders that sell for reasonably prices . They are worth putting on a Grinder watch list


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Cheers frederickaj.

Ive been doing quite a bit of research and have decided to up my budget. Now looking at something like a Rancilio Rocky or a Eureka Mingon.

Just misses a rocky on here unfortunately but I'll keep looking. Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Well today I picked up a new Eureka Mignon, a present from the wife. Problem is, is too nice for work, so it'll stay at home. May take ground coffee to work, but possibly still looking for a cheap grinder for work.


----------

